# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Charity Masked Ball, Saturday 16th, Weigh Inn Hotel

## Misswiths

*ur Masked Ball is finally here!!
7.30pm till finish
This Saturday night (16th) at the Weigh Inn Hotel Thurso!

Dj - Rian MacGregor (Dj in Skin's Nightclub) has kindly agreed to help us out for a few hours and will be on from 7.30pm-9pm.
The Band-The amazing... Frayed Edges will be on from 9pm Till finish.

POKER - Starting at 6.00pm £10 entry for poker. (Cash Prize for first & Other prizes)
If you want to play please be at Weigh Inn for 5.30pm.
The guys from Janet Street Friday Poker Club will be there and kindly run the game for C.U.R.E.

Raffle & Surprise entertainment on the night! So be there before 9pm so you don't miss out!!

Ball Tickets can be bought at the door for £5 if you have not already got one. 
All money raised goes to Cancer Research UK. 
So get your stunning dresses & Smart shirts out everyone and come join us!
Age 16+*[/h]

----------

